# My Great Grandfather Was Murdered



## Lon (Aug 19, 2016)

My daughter has been into Genealogy for some time and sent me a clipping about my GGF being murdered in a corn field in Ohio where he apparently put up a fight for his life. 1904 He was 62 years old. He served as a 22 year old with the 47th Illinois Infantry for three years during the Civil War.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 19, 2016)

We do find some really sad stories sometimes when we look around the family tree. Even if the relative lived and died long before our time the stories touch you. I only found out about an uncle after I was an adult. He passed away in a New York hotel and my grandmother had to claim her brother's body. Apparently he was an alcoholic, something deeply shameful in those days.


----------



## Carla (Aug 19, 2016)

Wow, Lon. How awful for your GGF to have survived the Civil War and then be murdered years later. My son and family have been reenactors for a number of years and have been to many battlefields. My grandchildren have grown up learning many of the details of the war including all the generals, strategies and locations. All is authentic as much as possible including the foods, the camps and dress. They have organizations throughout the US. It is a great way to teach history though there is no way anyone can imagine how terrible and bloody a war it was. All the amputations and lack of antibiotics to stave off infections, men may have survived the wound but later die of infection. The fact your GGF survived the war is amazing. Do you know why he was later shot?


----------



## CoMoJayne (Aug 22, 2016)

Sad story, but so cool that you can go back and find these stories.  One of my favorite shows is "Who do you think you are?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2016)

Murder is such an awful thing.  It permeates the lives of those affected for a long time.  How do you feel learning this now?  Are you okay?


----------



## Robusta (Sep 22, 2016)

I have ancestors that were suspected of murder,but never arrested or charged,except in the court of public perception.

It was about 1843 or 44, a peddler stopped at a tavern in Red Brush, NY, A couple of my relatives were well known ner-do-wells known to frequent this place.


Peddler went to bed and was not seen again. His horse was found a some time later in Wysox, Pa about 30 miles south..  His wagon and goods were found burnt under a haystack two years after he disappeared.  No body was ever discovered.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

My grandmother's sister was killed (stabbed with a pitchfork) by her violently abusive husband. Previously, her family had suggested she return home, but she would not leave her children behind. The family covered up the murder.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> My grandmother's sister was killed (stabbed with a pitchfork) by her violently abusive husband. Previously, her family had suggested she return home, but she would not leave her children behind. The family covered up the murder.



Shali, that must have been very hard on your family on all kinds of levels.

Robusta, how awful.  Murder is more common than we think.  A person never gets over the effects of it.


----------

